# Video Compilation Of Reds From 1-4 Months Old



## A Taylor (Feb 26, 2015)

Just messing about with the footage on my iPhone I have created a video for you to enjoy, it's a timeline from when I first got my 4 red bellies in a 30 gallon up until they're 4 months old and I purchased 4 more in my 90 gallon, feeding them all different kinds of food.






Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Great choice of music, would be cool if you kept it up for a year and made another compilation


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Awesome ! As Ægir said, keep it up.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Awesome video! growth is so quick when you keep up with feedings and food like shrimp and such. GREAT JOB!


----------

